# The cat/dog qualifier



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Anybody heard of the cat or dog qualifier for interviewing?

I know a guy that runs a successful company, one of the beliefs he has is that over the years male employees that haved like cats over dogs have always turned into problem employees. So during the interview process of a potential male employee he casually asks about the candidates pets. If the candidate indicates he is a 'dog person', the inteview continues as normal, if the candidate indicates he is a 'cat person' this guy will ask a few other questions and then will begin to wind up the interview and thank the candidate for coming in. 

He swears this has been one of the best things he has ever discovered and by eliminating male 'cat people' from his payroll has paid big dividends to his business in terms of eliminating problem employees.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Mike Finley said:


> Anybody heard of the cat or dog qualifier for interviewing?
> 
> I know a guy that runs a successful company, one of the beliefs he has is that over the years male employees that haved like cats over dogs have always turned into problem employees. So during the interview process of a potential male employee he casually asks about the candidates pets. If the candidate indicates he is a 'dog person', the inteview continues as normal, if the candidate indicates he is a 'cat person' this guy will ask a few other questions and then will begin to wind up the interview and thank the candidate for coming in.
> 
> He swears this has been one of the best things he has ever discovered and by eliminating male 'cat people' from his payroll has paid big dividends to his business in terms of eliminating problem employees.


Does he run a dog grooming company? just kidding.
I wonder if there are studies about the persona of a dog owner 
vs the cat owner.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Are you serious or just f_ing with guys that have cats?


----------



## scottstef (Dec 15, 2005)

actually kind of makes sense- if you have a dog, you probably are more responsible and have roots. you need to be around to let a dog in/out and feed them. Cats, leave them a plate of food, a bowl of water, and a clean cat box and they are fine for a few days on their own.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

actually, i agree --- and im just thinking about everyone I know that has cats/dogs and reflecting on their personalities. 

I think people with dogs are more "settled" and comfortable in life. Or maybe better words are "satisfied" or "accepting of their position." These qualities are good for an employee.

People with cats tend to be running around more. And I think they're more apt to be selfish. Not in a bad way --- but are thinking more of themselves in general.

I like cats. I do get selfish/self-centered. I'm a terrible employee


----------



## widco (Jan 16, 2004)

---


----------



## Debookkeeper (Jul 23, 2006)

I have 4 dogs, so does that make me over qualified?? 
:clap: :clap: :clap: 


I don't even like cats :whistling


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Debookkeeper said:


> I don't even like cats


 Most Dutch People don't


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I hate animals of all types, unless they're on my dinner plate. I don't abuse animals by any means, but I am a genuine animal hater. I just don't like them. What's that say about me?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> I hate animals of all types, unless they're on my dinner plate. I don't abuse animals by any means, but I am a genuine animal hater. I just don't like them. What's that say about me?


You Evil, Evil Man!:laughing: j/k of course.:laughing:


----------



## Debookkeeper (Jul 23, 2006)

slickshift said:


> Most Dutch People don't



And I don't like cranberries either!!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

jmic said:


> You Evil, Evil Man!:laughing: j/k of course.:laughing:


In my own defense, I do tolerate one dog and one cat in the house. I just don't like either of them. Thinking about a couple cows, maybe. Not for in the house... for outside.


----------



## Debookkeeper (Jul 23, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> I hate animals of all types, unless they're on my dinner plate. I don't abuse animals by any means, but I am a genuine animal hater. I just don't like them. What's that say about me?


Boy, you wouldn't like me then! The other day after all the rain, I was driving down a road that goes around a pond, and all the little hoppy toads were out and I ran one over. I swear I jerked a tear. I took care of baby squirrels (fed them with a bottle) that were abandoned in my attic when I moved into my house. I don't even mind snakes and lizards. I just don't like cats.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Get a couple of fiberglass cows and set them out in the field, they'll look great from the house and very low maintenance.:thumbup:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm a dog guy. Circumstances have prevented me from having one for many years but the new fence is up and I'm thinking, Lab or Shep?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

It's freaken funny isn't it, but it does make you think about it. He says he is sure over the years he has passed up probably one or two good potential employees, but he swears after years of doing it this way his work force is happier, gets along better together and is just plain easier to manage.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Do a Google search on the difference between cat and dog owners. I just did, and learned that this has been actually studied. It directly realates to leadership skills. In short, dog owners train their dogs. Cat owners are trained by the cat. I couldn't find any published information which related cat ownership to causing trouble on the job. Matter of fact, from the published data, if I wanted a passive helper/laborer, I'd look for an avid cat owner. If I wanted a big money foreman, I'd look for a guy that has a whole pen full of hunting dogs.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Dogs, I can't stand the little ankle-biters, large pitbulls, sheps that only understand German or oversized dobies. Little dogs can go nuts at any time and larger ones can be triggered by a specific event.

Cats, can escape and you will always be responsible. They can take hours to hunt down and can rip you a new one when caught.

I have a clause in my contract that addresses pets, HO's and other obstructions to job performance.


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

dirt diggler said:


> actually, i agree --- and im just thinking about everyone I know that has cats/dogs and reflecting on their personalities.
> 
> I think people with dogs are more "settled" and comfortable in life. Or maybe better words are "satisfied" or "accepting of their position." These qualities are good for an employee.
> 
> ...



One of the things that I love about cats is that they are natural born assassins. No freaking dog will stand a chance against a tiger, lion, leopard, puma, etc.,


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Brickie said:


> One of the things that I love about cats is that they are natural born assassins. No freaking dog will stand a chance against a tiger, lion, leopard, puma, etc.,


Oh yeah? When was the last time you saw a pack of cats take down a 1400 lb bull moose?:shuriken:


----------

